# Bombming victim ...



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey out there, just got blown up today. Got a nice little package from a fellow BOTL. Pretty package too!!! Questions is, is from whence it came. The pifs I was expecting were from BOTLs from supposedly different states than this package originated.  

Whoever it was, THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I posted a couple of pics. The CAOs that you sent have been on my new to try list!!! And the Partagas!!! Is that a Lusi'? What a nice day to get bombed. :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Hollywood,

YOu must be part of the recent air raid. Very cool and enjoy the sticks... :w


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats Dave!! Don't venture out of your shelter just yet


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, very cool! Lots of bombings going on lately. Surprise bombs are great and it sounds like you got hit with a good one. Enjoy!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Congrats Dave!! Don't venture out of your shelter just yet


Dude! you're scaring the hell out of me! I almost can't go out to work in the mornings for fear of being blown to bits!! _IT'S A GREAT FEELING!_


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

How does someone surprise bomb someone else, though? Ya gotta get the address somehow, no??

Or....are *they * watching us....


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

horrorview said:


> How does someone surprise bomb someone else, though? Ya gotta get the address somehow, no??
> 
> Or....are *they * watching us....


HMMMMMMMMM???


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats Dave!! The bombs keep falling!! We have a Secret Bomber amongst us... wonder who it could be??


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

horrorview said:


> How does someone surprise bomb someone else, though? Ya gotta get the address somehow, no??
> 
> Or....are *they * watching us....


Good Question Amigo!
Hollywood, enjoy the Cigars.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats hollywood, and WTG to the bomber...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

horrorview said:


> How does someone surprise bomb someone else, though? Ya gotta get the address somehow, no??
> 
> Or....are *they * watching us....


well, if you KNOW of someone who KNOWS the other person, you can always PM them and ask if they have that persons address. i keep track of most peoples addresses that i've dealth with before.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

We've saved everyone's address also!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I've only been bombed once, but I know my bomber, so that makes it easier! LOL.

I'm hoping we can just bomb each other weekly, as I always enjoy getting presents in the mail


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

horrorview said:


> I've only been bombed once, but I know my bomber, so that makes it easier! LOL.
> 
> I'm hoping we can just bomb each other weekly, as I always enjoy getting presents in the mail


Only bombed once huh? I'll keep that in mind as well as your address!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

EEEEK!!  

Have I said too much!? :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

horrorview said:


> EEEEK!!
> 
> Have I said too much!? :r


Could be!?!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Could be!?!


Well, I just foud out that the mad bomber was SummerKC!!! It was the pif that i had coming from him! Very nice selection btw! I am going to love these babies!!!

I guess I can come out of my bomb shelter now!?!


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Hey out there, just got blown up today. Got a nice little package from a fellow BOTL. Pretty package too!!! Questions is, is from whence it came. The pifs I was expecting were from BOTLs from supposedly different states than this package originated.
> 
> Whoever it was, THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I posted a couple of pics. The CAOs that you sent have been on my new to try list!!! And the Partagas!!! Is that a Lusi'? What a nice day to get bombed. :w


Hey that was the PIF from me, check your PM's for an explanation of the state of origin.


----------

